# Expats in San Jose del Cabo or Cabo San Lucas?



## Gringo_Con_Queso

Hello,

I am moving to San Jose del CAbo in a couple weeks. I"m wondering if there are any expats there that would want to meet me for a beer or a cup of coffee. I will be working on getting situated and I would someone who could give me some insider info. I have spent a good deal of time there, and I'm living with a native, but an expats perspective would be nice.
Anyway, shoot me a message and I can give you my email.


----------



## LearnSci

If you are still in the Los Cabos area I am looking to meet people and learn about the area.


----------



## StefSJD2012

Hi there!! My husband and I are moving to Los Cabos in a few weeks and would also love to meet new people there. We would love to know more about you.


----------



## Authentic-soul

Hi there. Have you blogged about your move to Mexico? If so i would love to read it as i am contemplating the same. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## cabowabooze

StefSJD2012 said:


> Hi there!! My husband and I are moving to Los Cabos in a few weeks and would also love to meet new people there. We would love to know more about you.


We just arrived in Cabo San Lucas 2 weeks ago, hoping to meet people as well. Him, 47, her 48, social drinkers, non-smokers from Canada. Working on our Spanish, lol
Cheers


----------



## gradyville

Count me in. I hope to be coming down before the end-of-the-year. It seems like you have to leave so much behind. But as they say, when one door closes, another opens. And new friends would be a blessing.
I will be over in the Cabo area. But Cabo-San Jose, short commute.
Any bridge players?


----------



## chicois8

gradyville said:


> Count me in. I hope to be coming down before the end-of-the-year. It seems like you have to leave so much behind. But as they say, when one door closes, another opens. And new friends would be a blessing.
> I will be over in the Cabo area. But Cabo-San Jose, short commute.
> Any bridge players?


Brother,you should start your own thread, you have replied to 2 threads almost a year old..

P.S. look for bridge players near Chapala.....


----------



## Christelle L

*Hello Cabo expats*

Good evening Cabo expats members,

My name is Christelle, I am from Mauritius and I live in Cabo since May 1st 2014 with my husband who is Canadian.
We are looking to make some expats friends here.
I am 25 yrs old and my husband is 39, we are looking for people of all ages.
We like going out for party, Mexican food, beach etc.

Please feel free to contact me here.


----------



## TundraGreen

Christelle L said:


> Good evening Cabo expats members,
> 
> My name is Christelle, I am from Mauritius and I live in Cabo since May 1st 2014 with my husband who is Canadian.
> We are looking to make some expats friends here.
> I am 25 yrs old and my husband is 39, we are looking for people of all ages.
> We like going out for party, Mexican food, beach etc.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me here.


What prompted you to move from Curaçao to Cabo?


----------



## Christelle L

Thanks for your quick reply TundraGreen.
My husband used to lived here in 2006-2008, he loved it here, he was always telling me that Cabo is his favorite place from the 16 countries that he have visited.
He got the opportunity to work in the same hotel where he used to worked before and that's why we are here.
How about you? Is it longtime that you live here?


----------



## TundraGreen

Christelle L said:


> Thanks for your quick reply TundraGreen.
> My husband used to lived here in 2006-2008, he loved it here, he was always telling me that Cabo is his favorite place from the 16 countries that he have visited.
> He got the opportunity to work in the same hotel where he used to worked before and that's why we are here.
> How about you? Is it longtime that you live here?


I have been living in Guadalajara for almost 7 years. I have been to Cabo a couple of times, both times by boat. We anchored off the beach and came ashore for supplies and to check out with immigration.


----------



## Christelle L

Nice, I hope that you had enjoyed here, how is life in Guadalajara?


----------



## TundraGreen

Christelle L said:


> Nice, I hope that you had enjoyed here, how is life in Guadalajara?


Life is good here. It is a big enough city to have some city amenities, but small enough that I can walk to almost everything I need or do.


----------



## Christelle L

Nice, I am enjoying Cabo also!


----------



## seancmahler

Christelle,

Are you still living in Cabo? If so, how are you enjoying it? I'm planning on moving down and could use some advice. You can contact me at [cut] I know your post is almost a year old, but it is the most recent I could find from an expat in Cabo. I'd like to hear from you and discuss a few things.


----------

